# I knew she would dump



## N2TORTS (Nov 23, 2011)

Well ...Elizabeth' ...finally laid again! .... caught her in action this afternoon. 7 nice heavy healthy looking eggs. For her that makes 13 eggs in 6 weeks ! ...woo hoo~








JD~


----------



## Tropical Torts (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy smokes thats alot of eggs JD! Congrats!!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 23, 2011)

Very cool, congrats...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2011)

Yayyyyy!! Congrats!! She is a busy lady tortie!!


----------



## bigred (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats great Eggs always make for a good day. Now you dont have to worry about her laying eggs for about a month or so


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 23, 2011)

Great, congrats.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Nov 27, 2011)

That's amazing, congrats !!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 27, 2011)

wow! great pics. good luck.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Nov 27, 2011)

What kind of incubator and control equipment are you using JD ?


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 27, 2011)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> What kind of incubator and control equipment are you using JD ?



Mike , last season I bought one of those Exo Terra Reptile Incubator thermoelectric technology...bla bla bla ....the darn thing broke 2 months later ( just stopped running period!) My mistake I bought it online so forget about returning it ( I wasnt a happy camper...I lost eggs due to this ) . So I'm back to the ol' fashion hova bator. Nothing fancy , but I dont like the distrabution of heat design. The heating element is " fixed" therefore area under it retains much more heat. A better design would some how distribute heat evenly over the ground surface..... How about you? 

JD~


----------



## CT Grim (Nov 27, 2011)

Wayyyyyy NEATO!!!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Nov 27, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Geochelone_Carbonaria said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of incubator and control equipment are you using JD ?
> ...



Mine is kinda homemade, got the idea from a "reptile zoo" in Malmoe;

I use a glass tank with an immersion heater and 3 inch of water, two pieces of standing glass at the bottom, an aluminium grid on top of those where I can put the eggs, and a leaning top so the water dont drip on the eggs. 

The immersion heater is set to 29,7 C and this should hold the temperature steady as well as the humidity at 97-98. I now have kind of insulated it all with styrofoam around it, to keep the temperature even more steady.

But I'm not really happy anyway with the immersion heater, I think it is dependant on the temperature in the room. So when the temperature drops for the night in the terrariums, it affects the incubator too. So I get like a temperature drop for about 1-1.5 degrees C during nighttime. I don't know if it's good or bad....?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

A little off topic, and please forgive me, JD, but Mike: What record are you about to break to be in the record book?


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Nov 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> A little off topic, and please forgive me, JD, but Mike: What record are you about to break to be in the record book?



LOL ! Yep, this is really off topic. We actually broke the record late this summer in Sweden, and there was an attempt in Hawaii after that to break ours (but that failed). I hope you're not from Hawaii ? 

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/video-sweden-strums-its-way-to-ukulele-world-record/


----------

